
AnonOpsIndia – Told truth with facts about Reliance Jio Chat app - ghosh
http://anonopsindia.tumblr.com/post/121836356361/told-truth-with-facts-about-reliance-jio-chat-app
======
anpat
Their (Reliance's) reaction on twitter was in a way funny but still arrogant.
And the world's largest digital initiative has their twitter account locked.
:P

